# Dog pee smells of ammonia



## evoisey

Basically it all happened about 2 weeks ago when we woke up and had a really strong stench of peroxide didnt think anything of it and its just become the norm. Ive tried sorcing the smell thinking it was electrics at first and started smelling radiators and my appliances. This smell is so strong it is giving me really bad headaches and making me feel sick. I have since got so annoyed with this smell i have looked it up on the internet and thought it could be to do with our pup. He is nearly 4 Months old and is sort of house trained quite difficult to train as he is left all day on his own apart from when we come home at lunch to let him out so he has been peeing on the carpet i always clean it off using so many carpet and pet odour cleaning products. So can you tell me if it is ammonia in our pups wee or is it something else if so how am i going to get rid of this smell as i cant stick it for much longer. Has our pup got something wrong with him. Thank Evo x


----------



## scosha37

personaly I would take him to vets to get him checked out.

sorry i dont have the answers.


----------



## Guest

Is he drinking enough?


----------



## paddyjulie

I think he needs a trip to the vets just to be on the safe side
try and get a sample off him to see if it is the wee thats smelling
juliex


----------



## CarolineH

evoisey said:


> *He is nearly 4 Months old and is sort of house trained quite difficult to train as he is left all day on his own apart from when we come home at lunch to let him out* so he has been peeing on the carpet i always clean it off using so many carpet and pet odour cleaning products. So can you tell me if it is ammonia in our pups wee or is it something else if so how am i going to get rid of this smell as i cant stick it for much longer. Has our pup got something wrong with him. Thank Evo x


Well for one thing, poor puppy, left alone all day.  Hardly ideal for a social animal like a dog. You are right, housetraining will be difficult if you are not there to do it. Letting him out once a day is not enough, especially for a baby like him! What are you going to do when he is adult? Shut him outside on his own all day to howl with loneliness or turn a room into a wet room that you can hose down?  

Your carpet is going to stink of course, if you can stand that then good luck to you! Or, you could get a professional carpet cleaning service in to clean it. Or replace it every now and then. But as for puppy, if his pee is really smelling that strong then you will have to take him to the vet to be checked over.

For help with housetraining please see one of my previous posts here - http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/75317-housetraining-your-pup-older-dog.html but of course, you will have to be home more for it to be a success...

Sorry if I have been blunt and my words were probably not what you wanted to see but I have to be honest at least for the pups sake.


----------



## evoisey

before i got my pup i was working full time and took that into consideration he goes out everyday for a walk and my partner is home and hour everyday to spend time with him and let him out. Yes some may think that its cruel but as for me i lead a normal life and i give my pup all the attention in the world when im home. I am also home weekends which are completely devoted to the dog. So this ammonia smell could mean he has to go to the vets?


----------



## stefow

i would think a trip to the vets let us know how you get on


----------



## dimkaz

the ammonia smell is particularly strong when the feed is particularly rich in proteins, try and eat only meat for a week and your wee will smell of ammonia as well especially when it goes a bit stale...
at four months though the pup should eat a particularly protein-rich diet as it's growing and needs always water available...so make sure of that!

leaving the pup so many hours alone won't help with the house training (or with the mental balance of the pup itself) in some countries it is considered cruelty and persecuted any owner found to leave a pup for a certain number of hours depending on age. for example 3 months - over 2 hours, 4 months over 3 hours and adults for over 6 hours etc.

and there is a reason for that


good luck
best
d


----------



## michaelasi

I found this for you hope it helps

'Question

My dogs urine has a VERY strong odor of ammonia. I know some smell is normal but this seems excessive. Could there be a problem?
Submitted: 549 days and 12 hours ago.
Category: Dog Value: $15 Status: CLOSED +Read More
Accepted Answer

Dear friend,
No such a strong ammonia smell is not normal. Your girl may have a urinary tract infection.
You are absolutely correct to be concerned, Not only can recurring infections damage your baby's urinary tract but her immune system as well.
UTI's must be treated with an effective broad spectrum antibiotic like Clavamox or clidimycin and for a long enough duration so all bacteria is eradicated. If not, they will refluorish, stronger and more resistant and reinfect her. In addition, the bacteria can become tolerant of the same anibiotic so the medication should be varied for best results.
Bladder Stones
Naxcel
An Owner's Guide to Canine Urolithiasis
She should also be encouraged to drink as much as possible to keep the kidneys and bladder flushed. You can give her one daily tsp of unsweetened (only) cranberry juice or 100 mg of vitamin C crushed into her food. That will reduce the PH of her urine and make her bladder inhospitable to UTI bacteria. It should defuse the odor as well.
It is also possible these events may be triggered by stones or crystals. She should have a urine analysis so you will know for sure. Sometimes bacteria does not show up. If so she should still complete a round of antibiotics.
I would also check for sugar just to rule out diabetes.
Please let me know if you still have questions and how your baby is feeling. I will be happy to help.

Read more: My dogs urine has a VERY strong odor of ammonia. - JustAnswer'


----------



## michaelasi

Also I recommend you baby pampers . I know sounds ridiculous , however I have the same problem with one of my cats . The only thing is that my cat knows what is cat litter but he refuses to use for wee the littler so he used my curtains .
Basically what you can do is ; check the size of your dog and buy some baby pampers , make a hole for the tail and before you put the pampers on him get rid of the small powder from the nappy's hole. Or you an buy the tesco version which is made from cotton . 

However the dog is quite young ( and he chews allot ) so I can recommend to lock online after dog nappy's , they are a bit more expensive but they are made from some waterproof material and can be washed. the reason I rather recommend the dog nappy's is because the baby pampers is a bit more easy to be destroyed . This option is yours but if there is little time to get the dog house trained well you can go along with the nappy's . Of course you have to start putting them over the weekend when you have more time to spend with your do and in this way he can get used with the knickers :laugh: . It was about 12-13 years ago when we had the same problem with one of my female dogs . She was 3 and half months when we adopted her , but she spend all her life -since she was new born pup till the day we got her- out side in kennels and she was used to wee everywhere . so since the age of 4 months till 5-6 months she used the nappyes in doors after that one day I think she decided enough is enough and that was it .


I should take the dog to Vet as most of people here told you , You better have a check on her rather then have any regrets .

good luck


----------



## CarolineH

michaelasi said:


> Also I recommend you baby pampers . I know sounds ridiculous , however I have the same problem with one of my cats . The only thing is that my cat knows what is cat litter but he refuses to use for wee the littler so he used my curtains .
> Basically what you can do is ; check the size of your dog and buy some baby pampers , make a hole for the tail and before you put the pampers on him get rid of the small powder from the nappy's hole. Or you an buy the tesco version which is made from cotton .


:shocked:

This advice is a joke right? You are not serious? Please tell me you're not? :blink:

OP, please....... take your puppy to the vet and get him checked out. Hope it is nothing too serious.


----------



## michaelasi

no dear it is not a joke .

I think some people are going a bit to far trying to even suggest the fact in some countries letting a pup by him self it is a criminal offense 
in the thread of this user . SHe put a question , I do not believe she aspected to be hammered by some of the users in such offensive way .



> Well for one thing, poor puppy, left alone all day. Hardly ideal for a social animal like a dog. You are right, housetraining will be difficult if you are not there to do it. Letting him out once a day is not enough, especially for a baby like him! What are you going to do when he is adult? Shut him outside on his own all day to howl with loneliness or turn a room into a wet room that you can hose down?


You KNOW for some of US GOING TO WORK MEANS TO BRING MONEY HOME AND BE ABLE TO FEED THE DOG , with out money the dog can not be fed and so on .
I think you over reacted ]

PS I can send you some pictures on how you can use the pampers with my cat as an example .


----------



## CarolineH

michaelasi said:


> I can send you some pictures on how you can use the pampers with my cat as an example .


Oh please do.


----------



## johnwayne

In reality people have to work usually full time in order to put a roof over their heads and their pets, they also need to work to pay for pet food,toys vet bills insurance etc. Im in the same boat as evoisey as i work full time and my pup is left but i do come home for an hour during the day to spend time with him and he also gets walked every evening and given loads of attention...not everyone is on benefits or can afford to not work so i dont see how its cruel for the animal as long as its got a loving, caring home and responsible owner. What you are trying to say is people who have jobs should be banned from owning pets??


----------



## paddyjulie

Wee Smelling strong of ammonia can also indicate a serious liver problem...as My Dog Ozzy's Wee smelt like this... even got to the stage we where having to throw Jeyes fluid over the shillies in garden to get rid of the ammonia smell..
Please take him to the vets if its as bad as you say...as it could be very serious

Juliex


----------



## Natik

johnwayne said:


> In reality people have to work usually full time in order to put a roof over their heads and their pets, they also need to work to pay for pet food,toys vet bills insurance etc. Im in the same boat as evoisey as i work full time and my pup is left but i do come home for an hour during the day to spend time with him and he also gets walked every evening and given loads of attention...not everyone is on benefits or can afford to not work so i dont see how its cruel for the animal as long as its got a loving, caring home and responsible owner. What you are trying to say is people who have jobs should be banned from owning pets??


i agree people have to work and owning dogs shouldnt be restricted only to people out of work...

HOWEVER....

... a puppy IS NOT suitable for this type of situation (toilet training becomes frustrating, other types of rules become difficult to establish etc and obviously puppy needing the social interaction etc) and an older dog should have been considered which then could be looked after reasonable by hiring a dog walker or put in doggy daycare while at work etc....


----------



## CarolineH

Natik said:


> i agree people have to work and owning dogs shouldnt be restricted only to people out of work...
> 
> HOWEVER....
> 
> ... a puppy IS NOT suitable for this type of situation (toilet training becomes frustrating, other types of rules become difficult to establish etc and obviously puppy needing the social interaction etc) and an older dog should have been considered which then could be looked after reasonable by hiring a dog walker or put in doggy daycare while at work etc....


Ditto.  It's like leaving a toddler alone all day with someone popping in at lunchtime to change it's nappy  and give it a meal. Most normal people would not dream of doing that to such a young child but it would seem that a lot of people see nothing wrong in leaving a baby puppy alone for such a long time, punctuated only by a short visit from someone to allow it to stretch its legs and empty its bladder and then it is shut up again for more lonelyness and boredom.


----------



## katiefranke

michaelasi said:


> PS I can send you some pictures on how you can use the pampers with my cat as an example .


seriously??? you use them on cats???? god knows what my cats would do if i had tried to put them on them!!

it is all about training - not just sticking a nappy on them! otherwise how will they ever learn...?

my cats didnt like the feel of their litter and my kitten wee'd outside it on the floor when she was little - so i changed her litter to the flushable stuff and no problem ever since and they are now 16 months old! there are a LOT of different types of litter to try out there...

my puppy was taught by taking her out very regularly - but I understand that some people have to work - so if you are not at home, puppy pads or newspaper can be put down...nappies are not a solution to being left at home a long time so not being let out - think of a baby - you wouldnt leave it in a dirty nappy for hours...same goes for a dog/cat!

do you actually mean that the dog continues to use the nappies into being an adult? or just while they are small and cannot hold it? if it is until an adult then this is just cruel!! 

I hope i have misunderstood something here...

edit: just to add, the reason they sell these 'dog nappies' is for incontinence and for when dogs are in season and stuff, not for a substitute for toilet training!


----------



## GoldenShadow

In terms of the ammonia scent, I have studied A Level Chemistry and Biology and spent a large amount of time in the labs the last few years.

To me my dog's urine always smells similar to ammonia, the formular for ammonia is NH3 and the formula for urea (which is what the kidneys produce, is toxic and diluted with water and flushed out of the system) is CO(NH2)2 and so the components are similar in that respect. Re the peroxide bit and then it being ammonia, do you know specifically what each smells like or is it an example, because those two are rather different chemicals and peroxide actually has such a small scent that most people cannot even detect it when trying to 

However, I assume you mean the smell is different than normal, and not that you have just noticed it? In which case yes, the vets is the best bet. Like anything, when it smells stronger it means it is more concentrated and it could be food or anything, a vet is probably best to take a sample and send it off if they can't find anything on the tester stick straight off. Sounds like it could just be pee that has been down a while and you haven't managed to clear it all up as well though. Our cats are a bit incontinent now they are older and it can smell odd so we have to scrub it a lot.

In regard to pampers etc, I don't intend to comment whoever posted about that


----------



## dimkaz

johnwayne said:


> In reality people have to work usually full time in order to put a roof over their heads and their pets, they also need to work to pay for pet food,toys vet bills insurance etc. Im in the same boat as evoisey as i work full time and my pup is left but i do come home for an hour during the day to spend time with him and he also gets walked every evening and given loads of attention...not everyone is on benefits or can afford to not work so i dont see how its cruel for the animal as long as its got a loving, caring home and responsible owner. What you are trying to say is people who have jobs should be banned from owning pets??


well, as for working arrangement i work full time...and only since the beginning of this year i have managed to have puppies...given that i was out of th ehome from 8 am to 17/1800 h i aonly had adult rescue dogs that could be left alone and ask my partner, sometimes a firend some other time a professional to go there at lunch time to let the dogs out. since i started to be able to carry on working still full time (but spending more time working form home) i started again breeding and keeping puppies...
it is not incompatible working full time and keeping puppies as long as even a neighbour or a dog minder (they are not expensive if the job is regular and continuous) can go and let the dog out in the garden or take it for a stroll around the block so one can continue to work full time and care for the pet properly.

don't flag from a higher ground that some people have to work to put a roof over their heads and feed the dogs/cats the majority of people on here is working 8-10 hours a day and still manage!....it's usually not a doctor's order to keep pets, and if one cannot attend to their basic needs, then one should not keep one at all!

having said that, we have given the OP many suggestions as asked and expressed concern for the long hours the pup is left on its own...
in general terms, it is NOT RIGHT, and in some countries that is actually an offence! (i think this came through, quite clearly, as a warning).


best
D


----------



## michaelasi

katiefranke said:


> seriously??? you use them on cats???? god knows what my cats would do if i had tried to put them on them!!
> 
> it is all about training - not just sticking a nappy on them! otherwise how will they ever learn...?
> 
> my cats didnt like the feel of their litter and my kitten wee'd outside it on the floor when she was little - so i changed her litter to the flushable stuff and no problem ever since and they are now 16 months old! there are a LOT of different types of litter to try out there...
> 
> my puppy was taught by taking her out very regularly - but I understand that some people have to work - so if you are not at home, puppy pads or newspaper can be put down...nappies are not a solution to being left at home a long time so not being let out - think of a baby - you wouldnt leave it in a dirty nappy for hours...same goes for a dog/cat!
> 
> do you actually mean that the dog continues to use the nappies into being an adult? or just while they are small and cannot hold it? if it is until an adult then this is just cruel!!
> 
> I hope i have misunderstood something here...
> 
> edit: just to add, the reason they sell these 'dog nappies' is for incontinence and for when dogs are in season and stuff, not for a substitute for toilet training!


Oh dear dear , how easy is to judge and condemn when it feels convenient ...

First of all , here you have some pics of my cat wearing the baby pampers .

Second the cat or the dog will of course not be willing to accept on the beginning the new accessory. However with a bit of patience you can teach your pet to wear for a while the nappy .

Let me tell you something , I am having 6 cats and all of them are adults . All of them use the cat litter with out any problems , however , the one with baby pampers , he showed us in the past he can use the litter to poo in but he refuses to pee . After a year and half of trying all sort of tricks and show him wee is good in a litter as well as poo , and the hole house was smelling like a public toilet from 19 century (a hole lot of people told me to kick him out the house for ever or just put him to sleep) NO DEAR I CHOOSE the path of using baby pampers , AND yes dear I do wash my cat every day on his back side , I will make a small video as well just to prove you and some others how you do it . HE knows what is doing and he will continue to do it just for fun for the rest of his life .

Second you mention about the dog nappie's for dogs who they suffer of incontentece . ... well let me put in this way , if your dog has the nappy over the night or during the day when you are at work and you have to use them just in case , he might actually discover the fact that he can poo in them as well and by the time you come back at home will be passed something like 5 hours , wouldn't your dog be sating in his own poo?

And yes dear you are not the only one who has experiences with animals . I am nearly 31 and I have the same amount of experience with cats and dogs . Thank you very much dear .



> also I think you misread me when you say
> do you actually mean that the dog continues to use the nappies into being an adult? or just while they are small and cannot hold it? if it is until an adult then this is just cruel!!


My puppy had the pampers for couple months , plz go back to my previous post and check . She come in side the house at 3 months and we started using the pampers around 4 -4 1/2 till around 6 months . The pads were used only indoors when she was along YES along (+ or - the rest of other 5 dogs we have had at the time) so she was along because I was at school and my mum and dad at work . 
For some dogs will take longer to learn how to manage the pee and poo with out a pampers , for some others will be shorter , depends from a dog to another and from a cat to another .

YES my cat uses pampers in adulthood and perhaps for the rest of his life as it seems . I wonder if you will going to accuse me of animal cruelty once more because I choose to keep him and not kill him or kick him out the streets .


----------



## CarolineH

Right, it is up to you what you subject your cat to. But it is the most totally incorrect advice to give to a puppy owner who a) Needs to have the pup seen to by a vet in case it has urinary problems and b) Needs to look at how long this poor mite is having to go between toilet breaks and attention. 'Sticking a plaster over it' by shoving it in a nappy is most definitely not the answer.:thumbdown:


----------



## michaelasi

go to page number 1 and check the post with the advice , the one before baby pampers . I told her my self that she needs to take the pup to vet because the problem might be more serious .

second The pampers advice it is another option . if she decide to uses so be it if not it is not a problem . I will never try to oblige somebody in to doing something he or she do feel is not good for them . But Yes I can give and advice or better said suggestion knowing that there is another possibility and not harmful in my opinion . 

If we agree to disagree with each other it is nothing wrong in that , but some people just hammered with ' accusations ' and fals presumptions quite blunt and with out any need , at least not in this thread .
thank you very much 


PS I hope the 'owner' of this thread it is not scared or disappointed that much , to stop posting on this forum . And I hope as well to be kept up to date with the condition of the puppy (amonia smell and to show us how he grow up to be a big beautiful boy and now he knows pee in doors it is not nice ) the dog i mean ....lol


----------



## katiefranke

michaelasi said:


> Second the cat or the dog will of course not be willing to accept on the beginning the new accessory. However with a bit of patience you can teach your pet to wear for a while the nappy....


I really don't think you get what I and others are saying - in your circumstance you might feel 'kitty/puppy pampers' are fine - and that may well be. But it is ridiculous advice to give to the original poster in her circumstances! She doesn't have an animal with the same issues...it is just being left for too long and due to work there is not enough time for training - which is why I said that I understand this and that puppy pads/newspaper will have to be the solution for the time being - which is better than stinking carpet!

It doesn't matter what videos and pictures you post - we are not talking about your animals, we are talking about the well-being of the original posters puppy! I am afraid we are going to have to agree to drastically differ in our thoughts over your method when applied to these circumstances.



michaelasi said:


> I hope the 'owner' of this thread it is not scared or disappointed that much , to stop posting on this forum . And I hope as well to be kept up to date with the condition of the puppy.


I think the only thing she may be scared about is this pampers idea as it may make her feel that people on here are nutters and not able to provide any decent advice! :crazy:

But yes, the one thing I do agree on is that I hope she will keep us up to date on what happens with pup.


----------



## michaelasi

> I think the only thing she may be scared about is this pampers idea as it may make her feel that people on here are nutters and not able to provide any decent advice!


I think this is quite enough , do not try to suggest that I am a nutter or I am incapable to provide a DECENT advice by saying 'it may make her feel that people on hereare ...' 
Do not insult my intelligence , my dear . 
Also If I remember correct this woman have come to ask 
' can you tell me if it is ammonia in our pups wee or is it something else' .
She did not come over here to be judged by the amount of time her pup it is left alone .

however some users have understood something done the lines ' lets hammer them because they are incapable to look properly after there own pup' by saying 
'


> Letting him out once a day is not enough, especially for a baby like him! What are you going to do when he is adult? Shut him outside on his own all day to howl with loneliness or turn a room into a wet room that you can hose down?'


or 


> 'Sorry if I have been blunt and my words were probably not what you wanted to see but I have to be honest at least for the pups sake.
> '


or



> It's like leaving a toddler alone all day with someone popping in at lunchtime to change it's nappy and give it a meal. Most normal people would not dream of doing that to such a young child but it would seem that a lot of people see nothing wrong in leaving a baby puppy alone for such a long time, punctuated only by a short visit from someone to allow it to stretch its legs and empty its bladder and then it is shut up again for more lonelyness and boredom.


Do actually any of you really knows these people , do actually any of you who tried to give them such lovely advices as in my quotes know how patronizing you come across . Not in regards with me , I handle 'productive ' chats like this but these people my just get fed up with such loving welcome and in the future when they will need some more help and there will be more productive help them my bloody pampers , because of you will be afraid to post something back .



> I am afraid we are going to have to agree to drastically differ in our thoughts over your method when applied to these circumstances.


I let you show me where I tried to suggest the circumstances from this puppy are different from the puppy from my youth .... bellow you have a fragment of what I said a bit early


> 'My puppy had the pampers for couple months , plz go back to my previous post and check . She come in side the house at 3 months and we started using the pampers around 4 -4 1/2 till around 6 months . The pads were used only indoors when she was along YES along (+ or - the rest of other 5 dogs we have had at the time) so she was along because I was at school and my mum and dad at work . '


also you say



> But it is ridiculous advice to give to the original poster in her circumstances! She doesn't have an animal with the same issues...it is just being left for too long and due to work there is not enough time for training - which is why I said that I understand this and that puppy pads/newspaper will have to be the solution for the time being - which is better than stinking carpet!


I wonder when did you had last time a puppy . Because to me looks that you forget the fact that a puppy discovers (even an adult dog) that it is fun to do a pee lets say next to the newspapers or next to puppy pads he will do it even if it is trained or not . Depends from a dog to another .

This people have decide to have a puppy because they knew what they wanted . I am pretty sure they are capable enough to be able to choose for themselves . So if they wanted a puppy and not a rescue adult dog , it was there decision not yours , or others . Who are you or me or somebody else to judge them for there choice ? Who are you or me to tell them when to go in to a holiday or go to bed? I think we should be a bit more careful when we launch with accusations and start to point the finger just because we can .

I do apologize for all these off topics but I think some went to far .


----------



## GoldenShadow

michaelasi said:


> I think this is quite enough , do not try to suggest that I am a nutter or I am incapable to provide a DECENT advice by saying 'it may make her feel that people on hereare ...'
> Do not insult my intelligence , my dear .
> Also If I remember correct this woman have come to ask
> ' can you tell me if it is ammonia in our pups wee or is it something else' .
> She did not come over here to be judged by the amount of time her pup it is left alone .
> 
> however some users have understood something done the lines ' lets hammer them because they are incapable to look properly after there own pup' by saying
> '
> 
> or
> 
> or
> 
> Do actually any of you really knows these people , do actually any of you who tried to give them such lovely advices as in my quotes know how patronizing you come across . Not in regards with me , I handle 'productive ' chats like this but these people my just get fed up with such loving welcome and in the future when they will need some more help and there will be more productive help them my bloody pampers , because of you will be afraid to post something back .
> 
> I let you show me where I tried to suggest the circumstances from this puppy are different from the puppy from my youth .... bellow you have a fragment of what I said a bit early
> 
> also you say
> 
> I wonder when did you had last time a puppy . Because to me looks that you forget the fact that a puppy discovers (even an adult dog) that it is fun to do a pee lets say next to the newspapers or next to puppy pads he will do it even if it is trained or not . Depends from a dog to another .
> 
> This people have decide to have a puppy because they knew what they wanted . I am pretty sure they are capable enough to be able to choose for themselves . So if they wanted a puppy and not a rescue adult dog , it was there decision not yours , or others . Who are you or me or somebody else to judge them for there choice ? Who are you or me to tell them when to go in to a holiday or go to bed? I think we should be a bit more careful when we launch with accusations and start to point the finger just because we can .
> 
> I do apologize for all these off topics but I think some went to far .


OK, enough is enough. From this post in particular I genuinely think you do not have enough knowledge about dogs to give any advice whatsoever.

Animals don't do things out of spite, why would they find it FUN to wee next to the pee tray as opposed to in it? They wouldn't, maybe they don't like the pee tray in the first place and that is why they wont go toilet there.

These people you speak of may have decided to get a puppy because they want one, but do you really think if a puppy could choose, it would choose a life being left on its own for 8 hours a day, when with many of us on here, it would never be alone or only for 1-2 hours a day max?

We can't all have what we want because 1) its not always fair and can prove selfish and 2) its just not the way the world works.

You say we don't know these people, well nor do you so you cannot give any better advice than we can. I have to say from your above post saying animals find it fun to go to the toilet next to a litter tray, I think you have absolutely no idea whatsoever. Animals, dogs in particular, love to please, they don't know how to be spiteful.

OP has been given advice and it is up to them what they would like to do. This thread has lost its point but I am going to share my opinion.

Edited to add:

Just to say as well, I have two 15 year old manx cats who are incontinent.

They go outside to go to the toilet, but frequently have accidents in the house. As a result, I mop the floor of the dining room where they sleep daily, and disinfect the mantlepiece.

Urine isn't some filthy substance it is quite easy to clean up, and I wouldn't want to even put my cat in special incontinence nappies because I feel their is no need and that it would be highly unfair on the pair of them.


----------



## CarolineH

Having owned, fostered and puppy walked (for guide dogs for the blind) lots of puppies over the last 20 years, my dear, I can wholeheartedly say that no puppy thinks it's 'fun' to pee next to the newspapers.  They don't do it for that reason, they do it because they have not yet understood what it is the owner wants, sometimes because the owner is not being vigilant enough or is not around to watch anyway. As a former dog traning instructor and behavioural consultant for many years, sadly no longer due to my own health problems, I can honestly say that I have never advised anyone to clad their puppy in nappies either! If an owner commits themselves to the task and has the time for implementing the guidelines then there is no need for such lazy measures as putting puppies into nappies!  The only exception for this would be if the dog or pup were actually incontinent of course and there was no other option.


----------



## katiefranke

michaelasi said:


> however some users have understood something done the lines ' lets hammer them because they are incapable to look properly after there own pup' by saying


If you read my posts you will see that I do not once say anything negative to the original poster, I just offered some advice, as was shocked that you gave the advice you did in *these circumstances*.



michaelasi said:


> I wonder when did you had last time a puppy . Because to me looks that you forget the fact that a puppy discovers (even an adult dog) that it is fun to do a pee lets say next to the newspapers or next to puppy pads he will do it even if it is trained or not . Depends from a dog to another .


Interesting you ask as I have an 8 month old pup at the moment and two 16 month old kittens! So I am talking from *current *experience...

*Apologies to OP, but hopefully you can see that the reason this has gone off topic is due to the concern a number of us share on the method being advised/suggested - but hopefully you will make your own decision on this anyway.

Fingers crossed pup is all clear from vets - so if you need any advice about how to aid in toilet training for your circumstances, then please feel free to post as there are a lot of experienced & newby puppy/dog owners on here who will be more than happy to offer advice appropriate to your circumstances *


----------



## simplysardonic

Could this strong smell of ammonia not be down to the carpet being repeatedly peed on in the same places? It's a hard smell to remove if it keeps on being 'topped up' & the carpet's not getting a chance to dry or air out properly in between. Personally, we've got wooden floors & tiles with rugs down, much easier to clean!


----------



## Natik

michaelasi said:


> I wonder when did you had last time a puppy . Because to me looks that you forget the fact that a puppy discovers (even an adult dog) that it is fun to do a pee lets say next to the newspapers or next to puppy pads he will do it even if it is trained or not . Depends from a dog to another .
> .


Thats the problem when people associate human emotions with canine behaviour....

A dog wont pee in certain areas for fun and especially not a puppy.... :laugh:

They pee in areas where they maybe once peed before and associate those areas with toileting (they can smell it even if u scrub for ages lol) if not TAUGHT differently...


----------



## Natik

simplysardonic said:


> Could this strong smell of ammonia not be down to the carpet being repeatedly peed on in the same places? It's a hard smell to remove if it keeps on being 'topped up' & the carpet's not getting a chance to dry or air out properly in between. Personally, we've got wooden floors & tiles with rugs down, much easier to clean!


i thought the same... my cat used to pee in a certain area (i didnt know about this for a few days) ... the pee soaked in into the carpet and the boarding underneath and the smell got that strong that i couldnt enter the room.... it took me a week of repeated deep cleaning to get the room back to normal :laugh:

But just to be sure i would let puppy be checked by vet....


----------



## michaelasi

tinsley



> OK, enough is enough. From this post in particular I genuinely think you do not have enough knowledge about dogs to give any advice whatsoever.
> 
> Animals don't do things out of spite, why would they find it FUN to wee next to the pee tray as opposed to in it? They wouldn't, maybe they don't like the pee tray in the first place and that is why they wont go toilet there.


you really make me laugh , so I thank you for that , however i should mention the fact that me and my husband we have had animals all our life and combined together we probably have around 68 years of experience . Thanks for credit .

I let you to train my cat if you can . I really beg of you to try to convince this little moggy it is not nice to go in front of the curtains , right under your nose and start to pee . Believe me I am not crazy and I do not have any masochism in to keeping my cat in pampers , just for my enjoyment . I have tried everything I knew and I even asked for help but it is not working . He still dose it . With 3 cat litters in the house still when he has the chance to get out the nappy is back to his old tricks . I try to keep my house as clean as possible . I remove all the fitted carpets , I have only wooden floors and tiles . My stair's are bare wood , but he still dose it . this is not a problem who started yesterday , this is for very long time now . Any way I am not going any further with my cat's subject .

When I tried to suggest pampers for the puppy , I repeat my self , This would be a problem on short term . And there is as an option , good or bad it is peoples choices if they would or not use my suggestion . I do not mid what the choose to do. But I do mind when I am condemn and even accused that I am cruel .



> These people you speak of may have decided to get a puppy because they want one, but do you really think if a puppy could choose, it would choose a life being left on its own for 8 hours a day, when with many of us on here, it would never be alone or only for 1-2 hours a day max?


Obviously you did not read carefully what these people had said . They do not let the dog by himself 8 hours solid , at lunch one of them do come home every day for an hour to spend with the pup . Then somebody tried to suggest that the pup is been taken out just one time a day . Again these are just presumptions because was more conveniently to be in that way . they might not have had mention the fact , in the morning the pup will be taken out , as well at lunch when they come home and in the evening . So we do have 3 times a day walks . it is a presumption from my side ? Yes ... why not you have done the same. let me play the advocate role and you the accusation but plz do come with strong facts and proofs they are incapable to look after there pup .

Also the Oner of this pup and another user had mention the fact , people in order to have food for the pup and money to pay the vet bills , etc etc they have to work . Is been mention this fact couple times. YEs some people have to work and I believe most of the users from this forum will be in full time employment and have animals , some pups some adult once . Tell me now why it is wrong for them to choose to have a pup ? what they do wrong , they are not feeding him? are they beat him , are they doing what so badly wrong that they should not have the right to have a pup?



> We can't all have what we want because 1) its not always fair and can prove selfish and 2) its just not the way the world works.


I agree with you here , But not in these circumstances . You know I know a couple who has a jack russell and more often then not the pup it is left by himself at home and yes he hates to be by himself , but you know why? These people dont take him out. They are not socializing the dog , by taking him for walkies at least once a day. They keep him in side teh garden 2 minutes to make a wee and a poo and thats it. In 5 years I sow them very few times when they walked him and when he had the chase to escape he took himself to the park back of our houses, he come in to our garden , he never went far away from his own house but one day when he did not payed any attention he has been hit by a car and completely shattered one of his back legs . He is a 3 legged boy now . Still going strong but only in the garden . It is not that cruel? These people yes they should not deserved to have the dog but hey ho I cant say the same about this couple . I do not have the proof they are incompetent , They told us they are coming home on lunch , that means they are concern about the well being of the pup . The couple next door to me , have never ever done such thing . I have more but if you wish I can detail in to a privet message....

Animals, dogs in particular, love to please, they don't know how to be spiteful.

I did not say all the dogs do it , I said some do some dont .

My cat dose not suffer of incontinent , I think with him it something pathological lol


----------



## michaelasi

CarolineH said:


> Having owned, fostered and puppy walked (for guide dogs for the blind) lots of puppies over the last 20 years, my dear, I can wholeheartedly say that no puppy thinks it's 'fun' to pee next to the newspapers.  They don't do it for that reason, they do it because they have not yet understood what it is the owner wants, sometimes because the owner is not being vigilant enough or is not around to watch anyway. As a former dog traning instructor and behavioural consultant for many years, sadly no longer due to my own health problems, I can honestly say that I have never advised anyone to clad their puppy in nappies either! If an owner commits themselves to the task and has the time for implementing the guidelines then there is no need for such lazy measures as putting puppies into nappies!  The only exception for this would be if the dog or pup were actually incontinent of course and there was no other option.


you know the conditions I have suggested the option of trying with nappies . So why was the need for people to hammer me with all that beautiful encouraging words? And even to be suggested it is a criminal offense in some other countries to let there dogs along ? We booth know the fact a puppy needs to learn from a small age , there will be moments when he has to be by himself and he has to deal with that . And you know very well the puppy it is checked regularly (every 4-5 hours) what was the need for some users to accuse this couple of being if not all most neglectful ? 
The tune was very argumentative and quite patronizing for some of them. I would understand reactions like this if they would said 'unfortunately we have to let him all day by himself and that is 9-10 hours a day' but was nothing like that .

Until there is no proof they are incapable to look after there pup , there is no reason to accuse .


----------



## michaelasi

I have done for tonight and I wish a good night to every one .


----------



## Colsy

This thread is now being locked.
Think enough info has been given to the OP.
Many thanks.


----------

